# Vom Sucherquelle?



## MikeB0324 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey everybody, Im having trouble digging up information on this breeder,Theyre the only breeder I could find in WV. They seem like a good breeder Im just looking to do my proper research and make sure my future family addition is coming from a reputable breeder. She doesnt work any of her dogs so none of her dogs are titled, I asked why and she responded that she doesnt have the time or resources or can travel to participate which is entirely understandable to me. Just want to make sure that doesnt throw up a red flag? Also seems that she imports titled dogs. Just looking for any and all opinions/advice,Anything is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I have no clue who she is, but when she breeds them is there a goal in mind? What was the goal in the breeding your puppy came from?
Does she know the pedigree of the dogs? Know the dogs in the pedigree? Does she know what kind of dogs she will produce in the litter? Or is she just breeding to sell puppies? Does she do health tests on her dogs? Can she show the results of the health tests to you?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know anything about them either, but I looked at the website and they have both the pedigrees and the ofa screening results for all their dogs posted online. It also seems like they do due diligence in matching puppies to prospective buyers based on people's lifestyle and intention. All of which are good. They do not, however, post their "ownership" agreement and guarantee online, but you'd certainly want to review that closely before making any decision.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

No personal experience here either, but I personally would pass if I was the one looking at that site. I could be wrong but to me it seems like she hopes the kennel names sell the dogs. I only have that impression because on the very first page she mentions it. Never went past that so I could be very wrong. You're right in the middle of a couple of good options tho. I don't know how to mention but I believe slamdunc is in Virginia and I'm sure he'd have a recommendation in his area. I got my pup from a breeder in MD, Rodina straze. Marie has an upcoming litter from a repeat breeding that everyone has been pleased with.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Looked a little more and if you want full registration(breeding rights) and hip guarantee you pay $1500 instead of $1200. That's the first real red flag I've seen


----------



## MikeB0324 (Aug 3, 2017)

She has no posted breeding goals,But she does health test all her dogs and all her dogs seem to have good grades. Yes I do believe she pairs dogs to prospective buyers based on temperament,Drives etc. At one point on their site they lightly touch upon the ownership agreement, But not a PDF of the entire thing or anything like that.
"All breeding dogs at Sucherquelle have excellent working pedigrees, wonderful personalities, nice conformation, very deep pigment. I want to stress that the TOTAL dog is of the utmost importance here. Sucherquelle dogs are not kennel dogs....they are out and about in the world. Many "so-called" breeders look at one certain trait...be it a great pedigree or pleasing appearance...PLEASE research your breeders and keep the DDR German Shepherd the dog the East Germans would be proud of"

I figured that would be a good piece to clip from their site and show you guys. Id really like to try to find a breeder really local because I`d like to bring both my boys to meet the parents etc because I feel if the parents do great with them that well be good to bring one of their puppies home,And if the boy CANT come well then... I think I`ll pass!!! Im going to ask her why she does the tiered pricing because I found that as a red flag also, But the economy here in WV is not so good so I`m thinking she charges more for a guarantee to be able to afford to follow through on that guarantee. Thoughts? Again any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's a red flag because not every deserves the breeding rights, and not every puppy is breed worthy. A reputable breeder will only give you full breeding rights once you've taken the time to prove the pup is breed worthy. Anyone can write anything they want on their website, but until they take the time to walk the walk I don't buy it. as I said earlier I could be wrong but I, personally, wouldn't gamble on it.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

A breeder who doesn't "test" their dogs is a red flag to me. Where there is a will there is a way IMO. Did she work her dogs in the past? Someone who has never worked their dogs at all would make me question how well they really know and understand their dog's temperments, drives, ect.... Breeding is more than just throwing two dogs with nice looking pedigrees together. 

I am picky about who I give my money to. If I am buying a puppy, I am buying from someone who is truly passionate about the breed. I don't think this breeder is.


----------



## familyk9 (Sep 20, 2017)

I just came across this thread. We have a dog from this kennel. It has multiple health issues. You can PM with any questions.


----------



## thamergsd (May 9, 2008)

Hi gooseman90,

>Marie has an upcoming litter from a repeat breeding that everyone has been pleased with.

I know this was last year, but could you please elaborate on which dogs were involved in that breeding?
I'm interested in Marie's dogs as well,

Thank you


----------

